# Food Safety News Sun 9/6/2020



## daveomak.fs (Sep 6, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 9/6/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Research looks at E. coli and Campylobacter on farms and in raw milk*
By News Desk on Sep 06, 2020 12:03 am E. coli and Campylobacter can persist on dairy farms for months and contaminate unpasteurized, bulk tank milk despite some hygiene measures, according to a thesis. Anniina Jaakkonen’s work investigated the frequency and contributing factors of milk contamination by Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) and Campylobacter jejuni on Finnish dairy farms. It is based on three... Continue Reading


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks Dave


----------

